

VENOM flaw, millions of virtual machines are vulnerable to attack - paganinip
http://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/36787/hacking/venom-vulnerability.html

======
ColinWright
The discussion is over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9538437](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9538437)

Other sources:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9541500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9541500)
(thehacktimes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9541369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9541369)
(zdnet.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9539206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9539206)
(tripwire.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9538583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9538583)
(tripwire.com)

